# Anyone know dosing of durvet Iron 100?



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I've seen 1cc/100 pounds and then 4cc/100 pounds (both on goat info sites). That's a big difference. Anyone know the safe dosing of Durvet brand Iron-100 (from TSC, has pig on label; 100mg/ml)?

THANK YOU!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Ive done more of 1cc per 100lbs when I used it


----------



## luckybuckles (May 19, 2014)

And you can give this orally, right? It does not need to be injected?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Injectable needs to be done injected...too much is lost in the rumen to be effective orally....if you want orally..try red cell...

injectable iron is 4 cc per 100# sub Q..keep an epi pen or large dose of benedryl handy..some goats react to it ...: )


----------

